# help needed



## dubforlife1995golf (Aug 20, 2012)

Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5 
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 
75 76 77 

Mileage: 226800km/140926miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AHA.lbl 
Part No: 4D0 907 551 AP 
Component: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR AT D01 
Coding: 06252 
Shop #: WSC 40821 
VCID: 74E3D8E36E2B 

8 Faults Found: 
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean 
P1136 - 35-00 - - 
16816 - Main Catalyst; Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0432 - 35-00 - - 
17546 - Fuel Trim: Bank 2 (Add): System too Lean 
P1138 - 35-00 - - 
16825 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow 
P0441 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected 
P0411 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16806 - Main Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0422 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17606 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B1 S2: Electrical Malfunction 
P1198 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17607 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B2 S2: Electrical Malfunction 
P1199 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 


hi these are the codes i keep getting what are some things i should look at or should i just sea foam it.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like o2 sensors.... Might be more, but that o2 electrical is a dead sensor.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

